# The truth about big size wheels on a GTR (19inch +)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Have been to a restaurant yesterday and a black R34 GTR showed up, had the Nismo bodykit.
Immediately thought how great this car looks, as it looked very low down at the tires in the arches, but then the front bumper wasn`t exactly touching the ground. The wheels were very large, probably spacers used.

When coming out from the restaurant, was dark, I allowed my self to check the wheels and size . . . GOOOOOD LORD! 22inch wheels on a R34 GTR.!!:chairshot:clap::runaway:
The wheels were Aigo STNs if I looked well.

So yeah, you won`t get big times on a race track with this, but who cares if you just drive it (like here in japan) from one red light to another . .still goes forward very well and really . .that looked god damn awsome.:clap:

Discuss.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

What's wrong with 22 inch chrome bling bling wheels and hydraulic suspension?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> What's wrong with 22 inch chrome bling bling wheels and hydraulic suspension?


its lame looks pants and dont give you a nice ride f*** bling bling


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

bigchris350 said:


> its lame looks pants and dont give you a nice ride f*** bling bling


Can you be a little more clear? :chairshot


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

sorrt thrust thats just how i feel about bling bling , if you want bling bling dont buy a gtr:chairshot


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you're just going to cruise around in it get a GT/S, stick on a bodykit and slam it on 22" chrome spinners, blood.


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Cris said:


> If you're just going to cruise around in it get a GT/S, stick on a bodykit and slam it on 22" chrome spinners, blood.


There we go again :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I was being sarcastic.




bigchris350 said:


> its lame looks pants and dont give you a nice ride f*** bling bling


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

i have 19s on my r34, suits me fine as i only use it for road,i prefer to have the bumper far off the ground nice and high,my s14 was very low and a pig to drive, got sick of it catching on everything

19s arent much of a step up from the stock 18s,
19s are the limit for me


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*When i was buying my Gtr i noticed this*

Quite a few had aftermarket wheels.
Yes a car serves a purpose dont go and defy the laws of physics.
You cant go and try do a fast and furious big sound system and undercar lighting, and Big wheels all in the name of what looks.
A car that goes fast needs to be light and needs to look good yes but most cars a saw on the japanese auctions had 19" wheels BBS i think with a gold center and silver rim.
That goes with out saying that a car is built with a certain wheel in mind.
Its like putting a starlet Gt on 18 inch wheels and slaming it, you will have one very slow car that handles well but is slow.
I would go 19" max but would rather get a nice offset wheel thats stock rolling 18" 
A good wheel doesnt need a massive size.
it just needs a good offset.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mr mugen said:


> i have 19s on my r34, suits me fine as i only use it for road,i prefer to have the bumper far off the ground nice and high,my s14 was very low and a pig to drive, got sick of it catching on everything
> 
> 19s arent much of a step up from the stock 18s,
> 19s are the limit for me


Thanks for the input mugen, 
so you are using your car for the road only, so what would 20" take off from the drivability of you car, considering everyday use? 

I think that for all thoses who not daily or often hit country side roads and push the cars in a manner that they would need the handling stability of max 19" rims, could easy run on 20" . . . looks just better in my opinion. Also do you get more clearance on the front bumper as your car will be higher on such wheel sizes, while looking plain in the wheel arches.

I searched about the black GTR on the japanese net, but found no blog or entry. Thought while searching for the Aigo wheels I found the same 22" sized wheels on a Nissan Fuga:
(looked about like that and that is far from gangster lowdown air sus yo man style):


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Multics said:


> There we go again :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


Wasn't a pop at GTS's. They're cheaper than R34 GTRs and if you're not using the car's performance why not get the cheaper version?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the input mugen,
> so you are using your car for the road only, so what would 20" take off from the drivability of you car, considering everyday use?


If you've never driven a car on oversized rims with super-low (TM) suspension they really aren't fun to drive, especially round town. You end up crashing over speed bumps and pot-holes. Every pebble in the road is transmitted into your spine.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the input mugen,
> so you are using your car for the road only, so what would 20" take off from the drivability of you car, considering everyday use?
> 
> I think that for all thoses who not daily or often hit country side roads and push the cars in a manner that they would need the handling stability of max 19" rims, could easy run on 20" . . . looks just better in my opinion. Also do you get more clearance on the front bumper as your car will be higher on such wheel sizes, while looking plain in the wheel arches.


mr mugen:wavey: has my old car:bawling: Picture of it on the 19's here:









I used the car as a daily driver through the back roads of deepest Dorset & a couple of times on the track & never had any issues

Dave


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

an awesome machine it is too :bowdown1: very happy with it

gtrlux,i suppose 20's wouldnt effect the way i use the car but i dont know of any style 20 i would fit, there all a bit too flashy looking for me and would look too big , also tyres would be a bit more expensive


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Have voted for 19" as thats what i have just fitted. I am keeping the standard wheels for any trackdays etc i might do. 

With the 19's i have lost no drivability and gained in looks.


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

My 19" mania jade R's were fouling the side skirts. So i went for the 18" Rota GTR wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I had 20s on mine. No fuss at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

And 10x19s ET18 with spacers


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah i can see you've got elastic bands for tires 

No it looks pretty cool actually, where did you get the graphics done?


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

nissan spent millions getting the car right and perfect and prob never considered and extra 3"-4" at each corner so i'd always say as close to standard is best but i will admit there are som 20" examples that i do like


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I had 20s on mine. No fuss at all.


He he that`s the input I was waiting for mate:wavey:

Can you tell us more about how the car performs on a racing track??

Basicly looking at this discussion, nobody really brought a fact that there is any real difference between 19" and 20" in everday driving, other then the track day performance to the limit issue. . . . . until now I conclude that actually not many peeps even tried 20" on their GTRs . Other then that, I also find the argument, that a GTR has to be allways best performing (near race track performance) in every day driving, ridiculous. A standard GTR with the factory tires back then, was everytrhing else then a track car, the first thing to do, was to swap the suspension and tires, best case wheels as well, . . . . if somebody really intended to take out some track-potential from a standard car.

Also do I not really believe that each GTR was especially designed, develloped for the factory wheel size they had (16,17 and 18") . . . that was only the biggest size Nissan would allow their customers to swallow, because the typical j-customers have allways found it hard to pay the extra for a bigger size of wheels (when every Audi and Golf had allready bigger ones from factory in the EU ):chuckle:


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

*big wheels*

Some say that changing the size of the wheels/tyres screws up the gearing of the instrument cluster. i.e. the speed and odometer will be wrong but i guess no-one's that bothered with performance cars :blahblah::thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

no option for 17" 
so i've decided to rock it old school.....



wouldnt mind trying out some 16" RS Watanabe's like this 










(even if i got bored of the look after a day)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Jay Millard said:


> yeah i can see you've got elastic bands for tires
> 
> No it looks pretty cool actually, where did you get the graphics done?


Graphics were done by a guy near Bath - total nightmare and he swore he'd never do another car with them!



gtrlux said:


> He he that`s the input I was waiting for mate:wavey:
> 
> Can you tell us more about how the car performs on a racing track??
> 
> ...


They were just 255/35x20 performance road tyres, so not exactly the best choice for a track car, but I built the car mainly as a road thing. So on track the TEIN EDFC just got clicked round a bit harder. Then back to soft for the road. Ride quality (with TEIN Flex suspension) was perfectly acceptable, dare I even say smooth - far softer than most GTRs I've been in. Why does everyone think it's so good to have their suspension set rock hard when driving on the road, especially in Japan?!

I didn't really notice ant difference between my 245/40x19 and 255/35x19 tyres.

If you want maximum attack on track, don't **** around with road tyres, get DJ03s, 888s, A048s or similar. They would piss all over any road tyres.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Why does everyone think it's so good to have their suspension set rock hard when driving on the road, especially in Japan?!


Basicly because japans biggest metropols like Tokyo region , followed by Tokai and Kansai regions have eternal long flat streets with thausend of red lights. . . . and probably has japan the best road maintenance in the world, plus there are no side walks (because there is no space and everyone drives bloody bicycles).
So you can actually lower your car to GT500 level and run ultra hard suspensions . . . . one reason (as mentioned in this thread) easy-riders with low bumpers and airsus. can get a life here.

Most of these low cars would be doomed in the UK or in europe in general.


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

*lower*

Yeah i know what you mean. My front bumper's all scuffed up at the bottom due to low dropped kurbs :bawling:


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

For those who have run 19's,were they the same size width all round?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Julio2906 said:


> For those who have run 19's,were they the same size width all round?


Im running 19 x 9.5 + 12 on a R33 GTR with 275/30 19 bridgestones. But yes same all round.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wouldn't go any bigger than 18's on an R32, But on a R33 and R34, 19's look right.

....Tracking it I would say one size smaller on all.


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah mine were the same width on all corners. I had 19" Mania Jade R's but they fouled the arches and didnt look that good so i changed to Rota GTR wheels 18" much better :chuckle:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

ive got 19's on mine and havent had any probs with rubbing on arches etc or any handling issues, only get slight rubbing on the arch liners on full lock, i thought the 18's on mine looked too small because the 33 and 34 are big 'ol lumps. 17 or 18's look best on the 32 tho'


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

bought mine with 19's and i think they are a bit to big. i want to change them for a nice set of 18's not sure what ones yet


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cant vote but 19" 3 piece split rim Image wheels on my R33 (and 17" for Track use) and 20" on my R35 !!


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm doing my 32 GT-R for show and go. On days that I take it to the track (once a month) I'll swap to some beat up 17's with R-comp tires. But for daily driving, I've just ordered 19x9.5 +12 TE37 replicas. I'll be pretty damn low, so I also got a good deal on some used 245/40/19 Bridgestone RE-11's. Will be a minor stretch, but will allow me to go low and not have to run a ton of negative camber to get the look I want.

Anything bigger than a 19 on a R32 is too much IMO, some 33's can pull off 20's, and 34's can pull off nice 20's easily.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

not read all the thread but it,s simple really any thing over 18inch upsets the car ,my r34gtr when on 19,s is no were near as good a drive as with 18,s,get one on a track and 19,s are all wrong.if the whole car was designed for bigger wheels it may be OK ,but the whole car was designed round 18,s.if you really want to start splitting hairs off set is a very big factor,that's why enkei made the wheels for the race cars with only a plus 5 off set


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

This is why you have two sets of wheels, one for daily driving and looking good, and then some track 17's or 18's for performance.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

nismoman said:


> not read all the thread but it,s simple really any thing over 18inch upsets the car ,my r34gtr when on 19,s is no were near as good a drive as with 18,s,get one on a track and 19,s are all wrong.if the whole car was designed for bigger wheels it may be OK ,but the whole car was designed round 18,s.if you really want to start splitting hairs off set is a very big factor,that's why enkei made the wheels for the race cars with only a plus 5 off set


Thats cos it was an R34 !! LOL


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Had a set of 19'' volks on car the other day and wasnt feeling them at all


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Julio2906 said:


> For those who have run 19's,were they the same size width all round?


B324R (R32 GT-R) Front 9,5x19 ET 0, Rear 10x19 ET -6. 265/30/19 all around.
Still using 4WD and ATTESA - no problems.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh no of course not !! 19 x 10"s all round shod with 19 x 35 x 275 Toyo T1R's


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I used to think 19's wouldn't look good on a 32 as well. But then I gave it a shot with a friend's wheels, and then I bought my own.










I know it's not to everyone's taste, but I think for strictly street driving, they are perfect. 19x9.5 +12 with a 5mm spacer on 245/35/19. Once I get the V36/370z brakes on there, it will look much better. I've still got 18's with nice tires on them for the track too.


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

19s look ****ing stupid af on an R32/33/34. 18 is the max if you don't want to look like a turd.

If you do have no sense of style or any understanding of vehicles, you may proceed to add 19s+.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

gabednconfused said:


> 19s look ****ing stupid af on an R32/33/34. 18 is the max if you don't want to look like a turd.
> 
> If you do have no sense of style or any understanding of vehicles, you may proceed to add 19s+.


Dont agree, while i think 19"s on a r32 are ugly a r33 and a r34 can have them it also depends on the rim choice.

My r34 is running te37sl 19's to get her a bit higher from the ground my r32 wil run 18' BBS LM.

Ideal size chart for me :

R32 17/18'
R33 18/19', 18' preferable
R34 18/19' in my situation 19' preferable.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*B*llocks*



gabednconfused said:


> 19s look ****ing stupid af on an R32/33/34. 18 is the max if you don't want to look like a turd.
> 
> If you do have no sense of style or any understanding of vehicles, you may proceed to add 19s+.


Which is obviously what you are talking :ban::ban::ban:

I use my car on track and use the recommended OEM 17" wheels with Toyo R88s, however, when I do a show or sunny drive out I pop on my lovely Buddy Club P1 19" with 275 x 35 x 19 Toyo R1 tyres on the wheels, and not only does she look the dog's she goes well on them too :double-finger::double-finger:


----------



## gabednconfused (Feb 26, 2019)

Steve said:


> Which is obviously what you are talking :ban::ban::ban:
> 
> I use my car on track and use the recommended OEM 17" wheels with Toyo R88s, however, when I do a show or sunny drive out I pop on my lovely Buddy Club P1 19" with 275 x 35 x 19 Toyo R1 tyres on the wheels, and not only does she look the dog's she goes well on them too :double-finger::double-finger:


uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:

UK GTR owners and their 'style' choices... carry on... I just think it looks like a four wheeler. 

Would do a comparison on wheel diameters though if I was you, via https://tire-calc.com/ :

Parameter	Old	New	Difference
Overall diameter:	652 mm	675 mm	+23 mm (+3%) Too much difference in diameter! We do not recommend to exceed this figure by 3%.
Section width	245 mm	275 mm	+30 mm (+12%)
Circumference	2049 mm	2121 mm	+72 mm (+3%)
Sidewall height	110 mm	96 mm	-14 mm (-13%)
Revs per mile:	785	759	-27 (-3%)
Clearance	Clearance changes to 12 mm
Result:	
Diameter differs by more than 3%. Is it dangerous!!!
If your speedometer reads:
Real speed is:

60

62.1


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

gabednconfused said:


> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:
> 
> UK GTR owners and their 'style' choices... carry on... I just think it looks like a four wheeler.
> 
> ...


LOL Calm down, as I say I only use my 19's for show and shine as when I USE the car in anger I do it on a track and with the correct Nisan designed wheels

Anyway, where are you located as you are slagging the UK owners :GrowUp:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Go on then - tell me these don't look good !!!*

Go on then - tell me these don't look good !!!


----------

